# Finding a real estate agent?



## strive4impact (Feb 22, 2017)

I have 2 sections of property in Waiouru that I would like to sell...

I'm currently in touch with a real estate agent, but I don't know what normal commissions are for a NZ real estate transaction.

I'm planning to sell each section for NZ $10k.

She wants to charge NZ $3500 per section.

Does that sound high to anyone else here? Is that a normal land sale rate in NZ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Blimey that's 35% commission!!! Are you sure you have your figures right ?
If you mean you're looking to sell for $100k (not $10k as in your post) then yes $3500 sounds about right - 3.5%.


----------



## lisaimpey (Apr 3, 2017)

Commissions are usually below 5% and are almost always negotiable. I agree with EscapedtoNZ, 3.5% is about right. The agency I work for would like to get 3.95% but are often negotiated down to as little as 2% in some cases.


----------

